# One chain stud cut through halfway



## Alcmena2

Estoy con la misma traducción de las pruebas para estudiar las condiciones de las cadenas de compensación

_*One chain stud cut through halfway
*
_Primero no sé que palabra es correcta para traducir stud en una cadena de eslabones, mi intento es el siguiente:

Un remache de la dena a medio cortar. 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Talant

Buenas:

¿puedes darnos el contexto o resto de la frase? Yo diría que falta algo. "Cut" puede ser el verbo de la frase o un participio.

"un remache de la cadena ha medio cortado" o "un remache de la cadena medio cortado/a medio cortar"

Tengo también dudas en cuanto a "stud", pero "remache" me parece plausible. También me ha parecido ver "rodillo" en algún sitio.

Un saludo


----------



## Alcmena2

Talant said:


> Buenas:
> 
> ¿puedes darnos el contexto o resto de la frase? Yo diría que falta algo. "Cut" puede ser el verbo de la frase o un participio.
> 
> "un remache de la cadena ha medio cortado" o "un remache de la cadena medio cortado/a medio cortar"
> 
> Tengo también dudas en cuanto a "stud", pero "remache" me parece plausible. También me ha parecido ver "rodillo" en algún sitio.
> 
> Un saludo



Esa es la frase porque es parte de un listado de fallas de una cadena en proceso de verificación


Te pongo los otros para que te ubiques:

1. One chain stud completely cut thrrough/faulty weld
2 Chain  link cross section loss on both sides by 50%
3 One chain stud cut through halfway


----------



## Sethi I

Alcmena2 said:


> Estoy con la misma traducción de las pruebas para estudiar las condiciones de las cadenas de compensación
> 
> _*One chain stud cut through halfway
> *
> _Primero no sé que palabra es correcta para traducir stud en una cadena de eslabones, mi intento es el siguiente:
> 
> Un remache de la dena a medio cortar.
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.



*chain stud: *se refiere a las cadenas del tipo "perno ancla", o mejor dicho son aquellas cadenas cuyos eslabones poseen un perno ancla-eslabones, no tengo una fotografía pero, es un tipo de eslabon que posee un trozo recto de fe soldado, y que "divide" al eslabón en dos partes que, en cada una desde luego va anclada al siguiente eslabón. Si me entendieron no sé, voy a buscar una foto
See you


----------



## Sethi I

Aca está amigos, es la primera foto:  http://www.china-chains.com/Stud-link_anchor_chain-3773.htm
See you


----------



## Alcmena2

Sethi I said:


> Aca está amigos, es la primera foto: http://www.china-chains.com/Stud-link_anchor_chain-3773.htm
> See you



Las fotos que yo tengo muestran eslabones sin ese palito del medio, tal vez porque eso es lo que se ha roto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## floppi

Hola!
Creo que eso es una _cadena con contrete_. Al menos así se llama en entorno marino.
Saludos!!


----------



## phantom2007

Un eslabón de cadena con contrete a medio cortar


----------



## floppi

Sí, es lo que explica phantom. Si de lo que se trata es de realizar un testeo, si te encuentras un eslabón de cadena con contrete con un corte, señalarás que no está bien. Muchas gracias!!! A mí también me sirvió.


----------



## Alcmena2

Más vale tarde que nunca, acabo de leerlo. Muchas gracias.


----------

